# USB Audio Device Driver Problem / Bose Companion 5 and Windows Vista



## max99

Hi folks, I am feeling slightly mentally impaired and need some help.

I have the Bose Companion 5 Multimedia Speaker System, which connects to my computer via USB. I have a new VisionMan PC with a fresh installation of Windows Vista 64. The PC itself has *no sound card*. My PC (through the Bose speaker unit, which includes an external sound controller) *will play *.wav files just fine. However, when I try to play .mp3 files, the song will play for approximately 2-10 seconds, and then I will hear no audio. The Bose unit is not defective, because it works on three other computers I have tried it on (1 was Vista, a 2 were XP Pro). However, each of those other computers also had a sound card when the OS was initially installed.

I spent an hour on the phone with Bose Tech Support, and they say that Windows Vista includes the Bose device drivers by default, and that by simply plugging in the device, Vista is supposed to recognize that the device is the Bose USB Audio device, and Vista therefore will install all the appropriate drivers automatically. Device Manager in fact shows "Bose USB Audio" as installed. :4-dontkno

I think the problem is either: 

(1) Vista may not have properly recognized the Bose device, due in part because I suspect Vista did not install 100% of the sound files/drivers when I did the initial installation of Vista due to the fact that the computer had no sound card in it when the OS was initially installed. *OR* 

(2) Under Device Manager, under the "Sound, video and game controllers" section, the *ONLY *item listed is "Bose USB Audio". No "Audio Codecs", "Audio Drivers" or "Media Control Devices" are listed here. The problem might be that these other drivers did not get installed. If this is the problem, how can I install those drivers now?

This is my problem... Does anyone know how can I get Vista and the Bose unit to play mp3 files and work correctly? What am I missing?


----------



## dai

in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices
then check the list for something you could not see before


----------



## HowardCneal

Try Pete's FTP server, he has a .rar file of the other drivers that you need. Just extract those bad boys to your C drive after you get them and install them on up and your crust punk mp3 collection should work perfect.


----------



## max99

Howard - Thanks, what is the address to Pete's FTP server? Do you know the name of file I should install?

Dai - Showing hidden devices revealed nothing I could not see before. Thanks though.


----------



## bobtisdall

I have had a similar problem. It occurred after installing SP1 on Vista 64. Rolling back SP and resetting the CMOS on my Mother Board cleared the problem. It is possible that only getting rid of SP1 may be enough!!! There are several reports of USB issues on the web after installing SP1. In my case all USB devices were "recognised" but the system could never find the drivers.


----------



## jpgsousa

My problem is Windows Vista not detecting the Companion 5 at all! It returns a message saying it wasn't able to install the USB driver... (?!?!? Vista always does that!!) Any clue?


----------



## dai

the usb problem is what made them pull the sp1 from w/update it's just been put back up so hopefully the problem is fixed
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928631


----------



## kalengkong

Seems I am not alone!
i just googled and found this forum.
ok mine is the same case as well.
VISTA home 32 Bit SP1 - Dell XPS laptop - Bose Companion 5

when i bought my laptop with Vista32bit preinstalled, the bose works very fine....
but.. I notice my Bose starts having *drop outs *and *intermittent shuttering *[and it all STARTS HAPPENED WHEN VISTA SP1 Update]

The only solutions to my bose is to unplug the USB and replug it again. 


I've tried to browse around, and checked the Windows help website with those hotfixes...
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/944681
but have no result .
Have tried to contact Microsoft.. but have no reply yet [yeah.. what do you expect from them]


from other forums and websites, it seems these problem occurs because Vista SP1 somehow dont like the BOSE companion 5 USB.

and seems XP and other OS have no problem at all.

Hopefully BOSE or Microsoft will release the latest audiohub.sys soon to fix this.


----------

